# Ladys, i need input please.



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Steve,

My daughter has the Spirit and it is a fantastic bow. And I've seen several women on our local 3D circuit trade in their Shockey for the Spirit lately. If she has a long enough DL look at the Impulse 34 too. If my daughter had the DL for it we would have gone with the Impulse 31. FWIW, that 31" ATA is pretty standard right now for the ladies. And my daughter can flat out shoot that Spirit. Since we got it for her she has moved up to one of the top 4 female bowhunter's on the circuit and she's only 14. 

She shot the Shockey and the Spirit side by side. Shockey is faster, but has a harsher draw cycle. Spirit was smoother and she could pull 2 lbs more DW on it than the Shockey. She said the Shockey was OK. But she refused to put the Spirit down.


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

chiefjason said:


> Steve,
> 
> My daughter has the Spirit and it is a fantastic bow. And I've seen several women on our local 3D circuit trade in their Shockey for the Spirit lately. If she has a long enough DL look at the Impulse 34 too. If my daughter had the DL for it we would have gone with the Impulse 31. FWIW, that 31" ATA is pretty standard right now for the ladies. And my daughter can flat out shoot that Spirit. Since we got it for her she has moved up to one of the top 4 female bowhunter's on the circuit and she's only 14.
> 
> She shot the Shockey and the Spirit side by side. Shockey is faster, but has a harsher draw cycle. Spirit was smoother and she could pull 2 lbs more DW on it than the Shockey. She said the Shockey was OK. But she refused to put the Spirit down.


Thanks alot ! 
She has a 27-1/2 to 28 in draw . which is a big advantage i told her. i know men with 28" DL

once i get her drawing correctly she should be able to do 40 lbs plus on DW. 
we both turn 50 next year . so looking forward i think the smooth draw of a Elite is what we need.
your advice is greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Steve, 

I just bought an Elite Spirit a few weeks ago. It's my first compound bow (I'm an Olympic recurve archer primarily) so I haven't had a lot of opportunity to compare bows, but I liked it much better than the Hoyts I tried (Ignite and Vixcen). I have a 25.5" draw length so I had fewer options than your wife... she will be able to pick any bow she wants with her longer draw. 

I shoot target only, so I would probably have gone with a longer ATA if I wasn't restricted by draw length (there weren't any longer ATA bows available for me to try and I didn't want to buy something untested). I love the feel of my Elite though... the draw is obviously much different than my recurve or trad bows, but it's smooth enough that it doesn't feel too weird. It's also fairly light weight, which is good for my bow shoulder  I'm very happy with it and I'm pretty sure that the bow is much more capable than the archer in my case, so I have nothing to blame but myself if my scores suck  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

It's going to be the shooter. 
My wife got a 2016 spirt and could only draw it at 45lbs but only a few time so at 42lbs she was OK with the draw. But her old bows were a rpm and shot it at 47lbs no problem and a 2012 elite answer at 52lbs no problems. So I got her the Eva bow and on performance flip disk she can shoot it at 42lbs all day and it was 13fps faster then the spirit. 

So by the other post they thought the spirit was better so it will be in the person drawing it to make up which is better drawing. 
Also the Eva can be put on comfort setting and be faster then the spirit


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's. open to more thanks.


----------



## barnold1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd go with the Elite, Steve. My wife shoots a gt500 and does well with it. I have an Energy 35 and a Pulse and like both of them.


----------



## snort742 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would see which bow chose your wife.


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

I think with the DL that she has I won't limit her to a
"just for lady's bow". My new go to place has lots of bows to try. 
She might like a synergy, or i34 or E35 time will tell.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

Good call Steve  The women's bows out there tend to cater to those of us who have a short draw and smaller stature. She'll have lots of options with her longer draw so she shouldn't have trouble finding a bow that she loves. Let us know which she chooses  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Lots of good advice so far. Best thing is to just let her shoot different bows and see what she likes best. Like others said she's not limited to just ladies bows but you will find many shops don't carry a big selection lower poundage bows. I wouldn't worry too much about trying to find a certain ata. It's all about what fits an individual. I'm 27.5" draw and shoot an Invasion which is 31" and love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

CricketKiller said:


> Lots of good advice so far. Best thing is to just let her shoot different bows and see what she likes best. Like others said she's not limited to just ladies bows but you will find many shops don't carry a big selection lower poundage bows. I wouldn't worry too much about trying to find a certain ata. It's all about what fits an individual. I'm 27.5" draw and shoot an Invasion which is 31" and love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an xpedition xcentric and I really like the bow! Faster than the Spirit, with better feedback on the draw-- if you ever let down a Spirit youknow what I'm talking about- the feeling where you just get lost- no pressure on the strings.
her draw length might even be too long for the spirit- LUCKY!! 
Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm late to this party, but I'm curious if she has gotten a bow yet or not? Please update us! Lol. I just switched to an E35 and LOVE it.


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Witchy1 said:


> I'm late to this party, but I'm curious if she has gotten a bow yet or not? Please update us! Lol. I just switched to an E35 and LOVE it.


Not yet Witchy1.

she has a Diamond infinite Edge here on loan that she shot a couple times. and i just bought her a new thumb release. she did not like a wrist strap style.
The bow shop i ordered my bow from is an hour away. he does have a Synergy in stock for her to try when mine comes in and we go to pick it up.
i wanted her to be able to shoot each bow side by side. diamond, Synergy. E35.
i get alot of " just buy her the Diamond in case she dont like it" but i would think the difference between the diamond and the Elite are big in the draw and feel department, i know it was on my hoyt and the V37. and i would bet she could draw more weight in the Elite. 
Sooo, that is where we are sister.

What did you shoot before the E-35?


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

my daughter has a Spirit for hunting and a PSE Phenom SD for target. The PSE is faster and a lot easier to let down than the Spirit. She loves both and will not give up her Spirit even thou the DL is to short at 28.


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

She is going to go with a black Synergy! 
the shop is going to run a sale in July so thats when we will get it.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry. I'm just now back on this thread. I used to shoot a PSE Phenom SD. Good luck to her and thanks for the update!


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

UPDATE on her bow , its ordered.
we went with a E35 with V grip.
hope to have it in a couple weeks.

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

The E35 is tough to let down. It has a really high let-off and I feel like I have to "push" it and the string back together to let it down. Lol.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Owl Creek said:


> UPDATE on her bow , its ordered.
> we went with a E35 with V grip.
> hope to have it in a couple weeks.
> 
> Thanks Everyone.


I hope she likes it. I love mine. I haven't been this satisfied with a bow since I had my Bowtech Equalizer several years ago.


----------



## Sheila (Mar 7, 2016)

Elites are smooth and ya know the more she shoots the more she'll be able pull. I started at 45 and worked up to 58 in 2 1/2 years. I also have a long draw length for a woman. She'll like the elite.


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Well it came in Wedensday. i surprised her with it yesterday.
one very happy girl!


----------

